# So. Cal. Meet Jan. 3, 2009 @ Autobacs



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

The Super Autobacs location seemed to be favored by the majority. The regular crew knows where it is located, for the rest I hope this link works:

Google Maps Directions

If not here's the address:
12645 Beach Blvd.
Stanton, CA 90680

As usual we start at _10:30 am_. Me and Michael have always made it for the opening ceremony. For those that have plans early in the morning, the meet generally keeps going till 5 pm or after. The longest I've been there was 7pm.

Doors open to anyone, DIYMA members, visitors, diyers like myself or shop prepped, competition cars, enthusiasts etc.

I will be driving a blue Honda Accord and we generally park in the back of the lot, near the blvd. If you need a contact number pm me. 

Tradition calls for Red Robbin at _1:30pm_ I'll be saving a large table for the occasion.


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

count me in, plain ol '08 xb is my only car and i know the row you are speaking of


----------



## emrliquidlife (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm in...

I seriously need help with the tuning my Alpine 9886's Imprint. I feel like I'm chasing my tail with the time alignment stuff. 

Ed


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

emrliquidlife said:


> I'm in...
> 
> I seriously need help with the tuning my Alpine 9886's Imprint. I feel like I'm chasing my tail with the time alignment stuff.
> 
> Ed


Danny runs the imprint in his Accord and I believe so does Npdang. I forget Danny's new sn, the old one used to be Eliminat8r if I'm not mistaken. He generally shows up and ha has one of the best tune jobs I've heard.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

I should be there, unless something else comes up...

It'll either be audio, or snowboarding. hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> Danny runs the imprint in his Accord and I believe so does Npdang. I forget Danny's new sn, the old one used to be Eliminat8r if I'm not mistaken. He generally shows up and ha has one of the best tune jobs I've heard.


George,

Are you coming on the third?

Danny used to be Domin8r, I'm not sure what it is now. I thought the Imprint did everything automatically.


----------



## emrliquidlife (Jan 19, 2008)

michaelsil1 said:


> George,
> 
> Are you coming on the third?
> 
> Danny used to be Domin8r, I'm not sure what it is now. I thought the Imprint did everything automatically.


If Danny is the guy from SD with the Honda Accord, yes that system is amazingly well done. 

I have been trying to get a manual tune done with the self adjusted parameters of the Imprint kit. But, my ears get "Lost" quickly. 

Imprint does have a microphone setup, but I keep getting an error code that prevents me from successfully accomplishing a tuning. I do have one curve in right now, but it is major suckage. 

So I'm hoping the audio gods shine upon me and adjust my settings.

Ed


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

michaelsil1 said:


> George,
> 
> Are you coming on the third?
> 
> Danny used to be Domin8r, I'm not sure what it is now. I thought the Imprint did everything automatically.


I'm definitely coming on the third. I gave up snowboarding too.

Hopefully I'll make a new test cd, if so I'll bring some copies. I loved Jun's test cd from Marv's, that thing is great. Jun I need another one!

I think you have a choice of response curves. Setting it up right is vital, like all tunning :book2:. I don't have any experience with the Imprint, maybe you are clipping the input signal..?


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

emrliquidlife said:


> If Danny is the guy from SD with the Honda Accord, yes that system is amazingly well done.
> 
> I have been trying to get a manual tune done with the self adjusted parameters of the Imprint kit. But, my ears get "Lost" quickly.
> 
> ...


That's Danny w/ the Accord. He is running the imprint via H650 which lets him do adjustments after the auto-tune. If you're using the h100, then (as to my understanding) no adjustments can be made to the imprint's auto-tune settings.


----------



## emrliquidlife (Jan 19, 2008)

James Bang said:


> That's Danny w/ the Accord. He is running the imprint via H650 which lets him do adjustments after the auto-tune. If you're using the h100, then (as to my understanding) no adjustments can be made to the imprint's auto-tune settings.


The Imprint tune has been a disaster thus far. I only did three points and I didn't do the bass trick etc. So the Imprint tune is unlistenable.

However, you can turn Imprint off totally and use the T/A, crossover and parametric or graphic eq. So I'm hoping for the tune to be w/o the Imprint.

So, I'll bring a tape measure...should I have some beer too? Or I'll just buy lunch for the tune guru whomeever that may be.

Ed


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

emrliquidlife said:


> So, I'll bring a tape measure...should I have some beer too?
> Ed


Ice and Diet Coke. :burnout:


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Hey Michael the DRZ manual has a very nice list of measurements for TA. I got Test CD 2 made. Do you have music for me?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> Hey Michael the DRZ manual has a very nice list of measurements for TA. I got Test CD 2 made. Do you have music for me?


George,

I have Music bring your Laptop.


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

My car will be down the street @ Beach Autosound getting the mid and tweeter pods redone Friday-Sat. As soon as its done, I'll drive it over.

P.S. I so hate autotune, i've yet to see it work.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

don't blow your tranny in the parking lot doing burnouts please


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

BigRed said:


> don't blow your tranny in the parking lot doing burnouts please


Hey don't blown your diesel engine before the meet ha ha. Jim are you down? I have not heard your truck in a year or so, honestly. 

I put my money on the axles going first!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

its a huge possibility that I wll be there. unfortunately, my seas monster cd that you burned me with all the killer house is scratched  hopefully, u can hook me up in the near future  lookin forward to meeting everybody again.


----------



## dbiegel (Oct 15, 2006)

I should be able to make it to the meet and would be more than happy to help you set up the Imprint. Hope you guys had a great New Years and I'm looking forward to seeing you again!


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

BigRed said:


> its a huge possibility that I wll be there. unfortunately, my seas monster cd that you burned me with all the killer house is scratched  hopefully, u can hook me up in the near future  lookin forward to meeting everybody again.


I'm trying desperately to write MP3 DVDs again since I got my Vista laptop. For some reason the W200 keeps on spitting error codes at me :bigcry:

Last night I got some writting software and it worked on the first CD, then I spend 2 hours making a full one, with laser engraved label and all and it got me a code again


----------



## FREQBOX (Jun 25, 2007)

Wont be able to make it this time, Ive got work tomorrow and its very hard to pass up OT at this time.


----------



## emrliquidlife (Jan 19, 2008)

Hey guys, 

Looks like I won't be able to make it till late. Say about 3 p.m. at the earliest. Any of the late stayers mind pm'ing me a cell # or two so I can call and see if you guys are still there? I'm coming from Manhattan Beach and would hate to miss the meet.

As well, I'm hoping that the Imprint gods will shine above me and give me a hook up/manual tune for the 9886 and PXA H100.Veloze, if you are there, I'll have your swag for you.

Ed <--guy w/ the Mercedes Coupe


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm hearing some muttering about rain, so hopefully its just muttering and it stays dry


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

AndyInOC said:


> I'm hearing some muttering about rain, so hopefully its just muttering and it stays dry


Its not going to rain! :thinking2:


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm ready to roll out tom morning. I got a new test cd and an up to date music cd for you Jim. 

I'm hoping both James will be there. Then me Michael and Danny can join them on our prestigious 5-at-a-time listening sessions!

Bad weather forecasts never really came through or bothered us before, after all listening is done inside and I'm the guy with the suede doors.

I can't wait to be brought up to date with the DIYMA news, there were competitions and a whole host of events that I missed.


----------



## hibuhibu (Sep 11, 2006)

It looks like I will be coming too for a short session.
You will have to listen to nothing else but Michael Jackson in my car though.


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

hibuhibu said:


> It looks like I will be coming too for a short session.
> You will have to listen to nothing else but Michael Jackson in my car though.



dibs on thriller :laugh:


----------



## emrliquidlife (Jan 19, 2008)

Ok gents, por favor, can one pm me their cell number. I'm hoping to call to see if you guys are still on site prior to leaving from Manhatta Beach. I think the earliest I will be around is 3 p.m.

Ed


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

emrliquidlife said:


> Ok gents, por favor, can one pm me their cell number. I'm hoping to call to see if you guys are still on site prior to leaving from Manhatta Beach. I think the earliest I will be around is 3 p.m.
> 
> Ed


We should still be there at 3:00, come on down.


----------



## FREQBOX (Jun 25, 2007)

How did it go?
I bet you guys are still hangin out


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Yep, I was there for 10 hours, it just kept on pickin' up! I will report when rested. :wideeyed:


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

It was a small meet, but the cars there were pretty damn mindblowing, thanks to all for the listen, and thanks for listening to the creation so far in the xb.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

FREQBOX said:


> How did it go?
> I bet you guys are still hangin out


We didn't get rained on. :2thumbsup:


----------



## hibuhibu (Sep 11, 2006)

Yes, the meet was small this time yet mind blowing like Andy said. Too bad I had to take off early. I could not listen to James Bang's set up. Next time for sure. Hope all of you enjoyed my Michael Jackson CD.


----------



## hibuhibu (Sep 11, 2006)

AndyInOC said:


> It was a small meet, but the cars there were pretty damn mindblowing, thanks to all for the listen, and thanks for listening to the creation so far in the xb.


No problem. Andy, I see a very good potential of your car. Everything is well installed and doors were quite well deadened. Good choice on equipments as well. Just dial in the tuning a lil bit and you will get there. Try my suggestion from earlier!

And yeah, I have to agree on mindblowing. Everytime I listen to George's and MIchael's cars, they make me want buy more equiments.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Sounds like it was a great time. Wish I wasn't so busy and could make one of these.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

atsaubrey said:


> Sounds like it was a great time. Wish I wasn't so busy and could make one of these.


It's a great group, and we keep getting bigger. There will be another one on January 17 (separate thread), perhaps you can make that one.


----------



## FREQBOX (Jun 25, 2007)

Hope I can make the next one aswell. 
Doubt that the changes to my car will be done but you never know, come on birthday cash


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> Tradition calls for Red Robbin at _1:30pm_ I'll be saving a large table for the occasion.


I would've went just for this! 


*loves RR*


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> I would've went just for this!
> 
> 
> *loves RR*


We need to fuel up for round two. :chef:


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

i will actually be playing with crossover points, phase and tuning a bit in the next couple of weeks so the xb could be dialed in or a total trainwreck before the 17th lol


----------



## FREQBOX (Jun 25, 2007)

AndyInOC said:


> i will actually be playing with crossover points, phase and tuning a bit in the next couple of weeks so the xb could be dialed in or a total trainwreck before the 17th lol


Ive been doing the same thing and its gone from sounding good to wrecked train to sounding good again.
Its really nice having presets so when not if I mess up the sound I can just hit a button and its magically delicious again epper:
Just need to get some cosmetic stuff done now and ofcourse start saving for the next phase's, its gona be imp:


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

FREQBOX said:


> Ive been doing the same thing and its gone from sounding good to wrecked train to sounding good again.
> Its really nice having presets so when not if I mess up the sound I can just hit a button and its magically delicious again epper:
> Just need to get some cosmetic stuff done now and ofcourse start saving for the next phase's, its gona be imp:


Looking forward to hearing it again. Sadly with my setup presets are not an option, just tweeking the eqx back and forth. I COULD add a PPI PEQ into the mix and have a little fun on demand :biggrinflip:


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

AndyInOC said:


> i will actually be playing with crossover points, phase and tuning a bit in the next couple of weeks so the xb could be dialed in or a total trainwreck before the 17th lol


I'll be tweaking as well, but I don't even want to think about a Train wreck. :biggrinflip:


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

OK Socal gang. You guys can't have any more meets until you post some pictures, OK? 
Carry on.....


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

shinjohn said:


> OK Socal gang. You guys can't have any more meets until you post some pictures, OK?
> Carry on.....


For us it's all about the sounds. epper:


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

shinjohn said:


> OK Socal gang. You guys can't have any more meets until you post some pictures, OK?
> Carry on.....



lol i know a few pictures were taken yesterday. Just got done playing a little bit, raised the level on my mids and i think ill build a chip for my eqx to crossover at 3k tonight right now its at 3600 hz


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

You know, I never took pictures, unlike typical car meets you can undergo the full experience through an audition. Otherwise, you would have to get rolling shots to display your ride, talking speed and road hugging doesn't quite do it for car enthusiasts. 

Everybody polished their tunning for this one meet. I enjoyed the updated James Bangobile as well as Danny's Accordion. James's modded Rlp sure provided lots of visceral impact, and Danny's was as clean cut as ever, that 2way setup is sure crisp. Bonus points for a real sweet Pioneer double din with all bells and whistles. 

Ed, aka Hibuhibu didn't disappoint. He updated his subwoofer setup with a very practical, low depth driver and his PRS drivers were impressive as usual. 

Andy showed up in his Scion sporting lots of interesting goodies. I was captured by his music collection, now I simply have to have Dire Straits and Monte Montgomery. 

Michael and Jimmy doubled up to close the night by introducing me to half of century of music I didn't know about. Great stuff guys, can't thank you enough. I now have tunes for my monthly drives to Palm Springs and a very generous sound collection. 

I auditioned Jose's hospital clean Accord. Can't wait to get a new engine to counteract this guy and his delicious tunning curves. I hope you keep this Accord for some time Jose, we can keep on parallel developing our Hondas. I also need Carlos' number to buy a new amp. Pm me if you can.

There are a few people I missed, will gtg next time. Thanks everyone for taking you time to listen to my ride, and please, be harsh on my ribbons next time otherwise how am I going to swap 'em out to try something new? They've been in my ride for more than two years, it's blasphemy I tell you.


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

Blasphemy is having all that equipment and no Al Green or Stevie Wonder in your ride.


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

rawdawg said:


> Blasphemy is having all that equipment and no Al Green or Stevie Wonder in your ride.


i have both al green and stevie wonder in my ride, along with a plethora of other artists :beerchug:


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

how did a small meet last up til 7pm? 

I was so glad I made it on time for some nice RR and bottomless Fries. It really set the mood for my ears. 

I almost didn't make it, but i had to go and support my Fellow DIYers and, or course, get my dose of some nice sounds. 

I also had to demo George's car before he gets super busy with school again. It's always great to listen to the dynamic potential of Georges setup. I still can't believe all that output with such less cone movement... but I guess that's some of the fun of having 10"s for midbass. 

Danny's car had a major improvement since the last time I heard it at the park/bbq meet. One of the nicest 2ways I've heard. Just a little door resonance issues, but that's just about it. Great Job, Danny. 

IMO, even though it was a small close knit meet, I still enjoyed it as much as any other meet we have. The familiar faces, laughs, and great sounding cars is always worth the drive and time.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

I do believe Jose took some teaser pics.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

James Bang said:


> how did a small meet last up til 7pm?
> 
> I was so glad I made it on time for some nice RR and bottomless Fries. It really set the mood for my ears.
> 
> ...


James,

We left at 8:00PM


----------



## hibuhibu (Sep 11, 2006)

UNTIL 8PM????


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

hibuhibu said:


> UNTIL 8PM????


Yep! :wacko:


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

James Bang said:


> I do believe Jose took some teaser pics.


Unfortunately, I only have the two pics the waitress took of the gang. I tried too take some more, but since I got there late I wanna to audition as many great system I could.

Just like George (cvjoint) said, you get so wrap up listening and getting your SQ fix you completely forget about taking pics. Maybe next time, I'll be more diligent to record the event.

BTW, great meet, and looking forward to the next meet on January 17th. See ya all SQ whores there. hehehe


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

rawdawg said:


> Blasphemy is having all that equipment and no Al Green or Stevie Wonder in your ride.


It's only a matter of time.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> It's only a matter of time.


George,

We have more music for you. :drummer:


----------

